# Opiate withdrawal, what to expect?



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm on high dose of Tramadol, have been throughout preg and being induced next week. The obstetrician said that whatever the delivery we will be in there for a few days to monitor my newborns withdrawal. 

We have no idea what to expect from her stats or behaivour, have you seen anything similar?

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Laura, what dose of tramadol and fur how long??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

I stuck to codeine for trimester 1, changed to 250mg tramadol a day in trimester 2, came off work at 30 weeks so managed to cut down to 150mg a day but now im back up to 200mg a day and really trying not to take more than that!! Eek...


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The usually symptoms are crying and irritability in general but I have generally only seen withdrawal in babies with parents on hard drugs (like heroin) I will get some more info and let you know

Nic
Xx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

That would be great Nic, thanks so much! I'm starting on the pessary induction 6pm Sunday xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun I've just spoke to my DH who was a neonatal nurse for years, he said that he/she may experience some irritability but there are medicines that could be given if he/she seems to be withdrawing, the state of irritability can range massively,

Hope this helps and let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Nic, will do. My own withdrawal can be monstrous so I hope it isn't hereditary! X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well they can give medicines to help don't worry 

Xx


----------

